

Deobfuscating malicious code layer by layer - tbassetto
http://pandalabs.pandasecurity.com/deobfuscating-malicious-code-layer-by-layer/

======
jaryd
Check this one out too: [http://synapse-
labs.com/EN/Reversing%20step%20by%20step%20of...](http://synapse-
labs.com/EN/Reversing%20step%20by%20step%20of%20cve-2010-0188%20javascript)

------
x0ner
Likely could have thrown in hooks and called it a day with little to no
modifications.

<https://gist.github.com/1472896>

------
mattmanser
Given that he takes an inordinate amount of time explaining how to format code
using a tool, is the rest actually worth reading?

~~~
BasDirks
Yes, he is merely being complete.

